# PC light sockets?



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can buy PC 4 straight pin light sockets?
HD? Lowes?
i found this... http://www.ebay.com/itm/CF-PC-Style...aultDomain_0&hash=item20c339fdbe#ht_798wt_905
but was wondering if i could get them for cheaper. 
any help would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I have use Electrical Connector Terminal Block somthing like this http://www.towsure.com/product/15A_Connector_Strip. Just cut them into sections and attach wire to one end and the light to other side.
You can buy it at HD.
It work for me.


----------

